# [SOLVED] Power LED plug on NZXT Hush Case does not fit on my motherboard?



## Da_Loop (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, today, I purchased all the compenents necessary to build my computer:

Intel E6600 Dual Core CPU
Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus Motherboard
OCZ Xtremegamer 700w Power Supply
EVGA 8800GTS Superclocked GPU
Western Caviar 320GB 16mb Hardrive
NZXT Hush Case

Everything went smoothly, until I find that my power LED plug on the hush case is a 2 pronged plug while the header on the mb is 3 prong.

Is there anyway to get them to fit? I'm totally frustrated about this cause its the thorn in my perfect rig.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Power LED plug on NZXT Hush Case does not fit on my motherboard?*

You need to move the wire in the plug. Get a paper clip, push up on wire
and flip the lip, and move. If you look closely you can flip up the plastic
to release the wire and move where you want. If your real impatient, you
can cut the wire and find a plug to fit.


----------



## Da_Loop (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Power LED plug on NZXT Hush Case does not fit on my motherboard?*

so i'll need an extra plug for that?

I still don't understand how to detach the wire from the plug, could you be more specific please?

Thanks.


----------



## Da_Loop (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Power LED plug on NZXT Hush Case does not fit on my motherboard?*

Nvm, problem solved, thanks alot!

I did as you said, unplug the wires and find a suitable plug from old carass cases and unplug those, then put them back together.


----------

